# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Andy Statman Trio in Portland, Seattle and Bellingham

## Glassweb

Yes, Andy and his gang will be performing a few shows in the Great Northwest at the end of November. He'll be performing in Bellingham on Monday, Nov. 29... Seattle on Tuesday, Nov. 30 and Portland (i believe) on Sunday, Nov. 28. All venue locations, times etc... will be posted in greater detail soon and can also be found at www.andystatman.org

HUZZAH!!!

----------


## sgarrity

I'm insanely jealous.  He's one of the masters I've yet to see live.

----------


## Glassweb

Well c'mon up dude... You can see the show, play some bad-ass mandos, meet Andy and the lads and have a killer chile relleno at Taco Lobo!

----------


## djweiss

Glassweb, tell Andy to head down the coast a bit and visit us in Humboldt County, CA...

----------


## SternART

Lets get down to the important stuff........Where is Taco Lobo?

----------


## Glassweb

Will do... Although time restrictions will make it impossible on this trip...

----------


## mrmando

Adam, I may just have to take you up on that. Will be at the Seattle show for sure, but it couldn't hurt to go to Bellingham.

Aqui esta Taco Lobo...

----------


## Glassweb

> Lets get down to the important stuff........Where is Taco Lobo?


Good move Art! Lobo is here in downtown Bellingham on Magnolia Street.

----------


## Glassweb

> Lets get down to the important stuff........Where is Taco Lobo?


Good move Art! Lobo is here in downtown Bellingham on Magnolia Street.

----------


## Glassweb

> Adam, I may just have to take you up on that. Will be at the Seattle show for sure, but it couldn't hurt to go to Bellingham.


 Wouldn't hurt a bit! You never know what you may miss at one of Andy's concerts. A quick shot to B'ham!

----------


## Tim C.

Let me know if you have trouble finding a Portland location, I will definitely help set up something, a house concert, venue, etc.... He will definitely get a crowd here, I've spread the word, and wouldn't miss it for the world.

----------


## Glassweb

> Let me know if you have trouble finding a Portland location, I will definitely help set up something, a house concert, venue, etc.... He will definitely get a crowd here, I've spread the word, and wouldn't miss it for the world.


Thanks Tim! I think the guys are already set with a venue but I'll pass on the word to Andy in any case. I have a feeling this will be a special "mini-tour" for Andy, Jim and Larry.

----------


## Glassweb

Oh yes... A good chance that Andy will, once again, be an instructor at The Mando Symposium. Hell, if Andy's going then I'M going!!

----------


## mandolirius

Glassweb, I didn't see the details for the Bellingham show on the website. Do you have the contact info for tix?

----------


## Glassweb

> Glassweb, I didn't see the details for the Bellingham show on the website. Do you have the contact info for tix?


Sorry about the confusion... I guess he hasn't posted the shows on his site yet. No info concerning tix here in Bellingham but I will post info as it becomes available. The date, Monday Nov 29th and the venue, the Bellingham YWCA are confirmed.

----------


## Pete Martin

Where/time in Seattle, anyone know?

----------


## mrmando

Lakeside Event Center - 2501 N. Northlake Way 98103, 7 p.m.

----------


## mandolirius

> Sorry about the confusion... I guess he hasn't posted the shows on his site yet. No info concerning tix here in Bellingham but I will post info as it becomes available. The date, Monday Nov 29th and the venue, the Bellingham YWCA are confirmed.


Ok, thanks. Also, do you happen to know if Stan Miller still has those A-style mandolins for sale? He invited me to come down and sample them, but I've had gigs every weekend, and will until about the middle of November.

----------


## Christian McKee

> Thanks Tim! I think the guys are already set with a venue but I'll pass on the word to Andy in any case. I have a feeling this will be a special "mini-tour" for Andy, Jim and Larry.


I'd love to know where the Portland show will happen, that sounds like a great time.

Christian

----------


## Jim Nollman

I just sent an email this morning to Andy, asking if he'd be at all interested in adding another venue to his Pac NW tour, to play a house concert on San Juan Island. Hope so. We've had a few of these this past year, and can usually roust up 30 or so locals. If not, I too will make the trip to Bellingham. 

Just recently I've been listening to  a very freeform duet of Stardust, played by Andy with Buell Neidlinger on bass. Highly recommended.

----------


## Al Bergstein

We could probably also do a house concert in Port Townsend. Though I'm wondering, is he planning on playing free jazz, Klezmer, or what? Is he even planning on playing his mandolin?  Andy can be really out there, no slam intended, he's a fabulous musician, but his free jazz playing can be difficult for non musicians to get their heads around. Depending on his choice of instrument and music, I'd be careful who I invited to certain styles he plays. Acquired taste...but I bet either way we could host him if he was into it....

----------


## Jim Nollman

I heard back from them. They are booked, and don't have time to add a date in Friday harbor. So i wouldn't count on Port Townsend either. He says they want to come back here. Maybe now he understands that his music is much appreciated in this part of the world, and next time he'll add more venues. See you all in Bellingham.

----------


## Al Bergstein

Jim, you friends with Lance Brittain over on Lopez? He volunteers on the radio station, and is a very good mando player, does Norman Blake stuff. I can put you together if you like.

----------


## Jim Nollman

Hi Alb,

No I don't know Lance. I do know there's an active contra dance scene on Lopez. The caller comes over from Bellingham. Maybe Lance is a member of that group. Within this county of islands, interaction between the islands is often scanty because a ferry boat is always involved. 

I like meeting serious mandolin players. 

I was recently in Port Townsend visiting my wife's mother, and was blown away by the extent of your Farmer's Market. While there, I heard a mandolin player in a trio on the market stage, picking Irish tunes. It looked like an old A Gibson. Was that you?

----------


## Glassweb

> Ok, thanks. Also, do you happen to know if Stan Miller still has those A-style mandolins for sale? He invited me to come down and sample them, but I've had gigs every weekend, and will until about the middle of November.


I believe he still has them... Maybe...

----------


## Glassweb

> Just recently I've been listening to  a very freeform duet of Stardust, played by Andy with Buell Neidlinger on bass. Highly recommended.


One of Andy's greatest recorded performances this one... Uncle Art Stern agrees!

----------


## Spruce

> One of Andy's greatest recorded performances this one... Uncle Art Stern agrees!


There was a gig at the Great American Music Hall back in the late 70's-early 80's billed as the "David Grisman Orchestra", with Andy, Buell, Richard Greene, Dawg, and some other key players whose memory escapes me at the moment....

The recording reveals how unique Statmen's style really is....

When Andy takes a solo, it's like nothing you've ever heard, and is a real breath of fresh air....
He just _kicked_ that night....

----------


## Jim Nollman

Just finished reading a biography of T Monk. Was amazed to read that Buell played bass with Monk in New York in the 50s. When I met Buell briefly in the early '70s , while I was at Intermedia Studio in Boston, he never let on once that he had ever played anything besides rock and roll. 

I have mixed feelings about that version of Stardust by Andy and Buell. On the one hand, it didn't quite grab me as a complete piece of music. Some guys play 1000 notes at blazing speed but say very little, while others can make you cry with 1 note. yet at the same time, when I focus 100% on Andy's note choice in that tune, his performance is about as close to a Charlie Parker level of  improvisational virtuosity as we are ever going to hear on acoustic mandolin.

----------


## Spruce

> Just finished reading a biography of T Monk. Was amazed to read that Buell played bass with Monk in New York in the 50s.


Didn't know Buell played with Monk....
Interesting, but not surprising...

Buell _did_ tell me stories about how, when he was a youth, used to sit on the stoop outside Monk's flat and listen to him practice....

----------


## Jim Nollman

You got that one right, Spruce. A big problem for Monk in the 50s, was that his odd timing and dissonant chord choice was so out-of-the-pocket for that time, that many of the established drummers and bassists simply refused to perform with him. So Monk sought out the young, unformed players, who would often hang out in front of his apartment waiting for a chance to jam and show him their stuff.  If Monk saw any talent, he'd often put the teenagers on the band stand way before anybody else would ever take a chance on them. That's probably why Buell was sitting on the steps. It's also the story behind Sonny Rollins stage debut.

----------


## Glassweb

[QUOTE=Jim Nollman - I have mixed feelings about that version of Stardust by Andy and Buell. On the one hand, it didn't quite grab me as a complete piece of music. Some guys play 1000 notes at blazing speed but say very little, while others can make you cry with 1 note. yet at the same time, when I focus 100% on Andy's note choice in that tune, his performance is about as close to a Charlie Parker level of  improvisational virtuosity as we are ever going to hear on acoustic mandolin. (QUOTE)
Yes, well Andy is one of the great and continuing students of Bird's music so it's no coincidence that the comparison is drawn. Clarinet, tenor sax, mandolin... Andy is one of the world's greatest improvisatory virtuosos... No matter the music he chooses to play Andy will blow your mind. Don't worry about "getting it" or anything like that... A Statman show is a unique experience which will give even the most discerning musicians a whole new perspective on what it means to be "Free".

----------


## Glassweb

[QUOTE=alb;854567]We could probably also do a house concert in Port Townsend. Though I'm wondering, is he planning on playing free jazz, Klezmer, or what? Is he even planning on playing his mandolin?  Andy can be really out there, no slam intended, he's a fabulous musician, but his free jazz playing can be difficult for non musicians to get their heads around. Depending on his choice of instrument and music, I'd be careful who I invited to certain styles he plays.(QUOTE)

Andy will most certainly be playing his mandolin... Fear not! And do invite EVERYBODY you know because Andy rarely does shows here in the NW. Perhaps great turnouts will inspire him to make it out West more often...

----------


## mandolirius

Any word yet on tix to the Bellingham show?

----------


## Al Bergstein

Nope, that wasn't me at the Farmer's Market. Might have been Matt Sirecely or someone else from here. Yes, the Farmer's Market here is amazing. 

I don't do Irish, unfortunately. I do Choro and Swing. Occasionally I get asked to sit in on a Bluegrass set, but not often. I'll give Lance your name and number...

----------


## Al Bergstein

Glassweb,  If you check out his web site, he seems to focus on clarinet as much as mandolin. He does lots of different music and I wouldn't assume that because you or I might have and love Andy's Ramble or whatever, that he is still playing it much. He does a lot of very different music these days, having seen him at the Mandolin Symposium, his performance can be,well not quite what you might expect.....  Everyone said he was a great teacher. 

But, Andy is into a lot of  Jewish music, and I have to say that his chops on mandolin were, well, different.....  An example of what I guess I'm trying to say is this: http://www.youtube.com/derechamuno#p.../6/sza_qHCf514 
If you find yourself liking this, then you should be there... 

 His clarinet, on the other hand, was really powerful, and very 'avant garde', if that's the right way to say it. If you know any clarinet players, you might want to alert them to this. They might really like it.

This is not meant to demean Andy's amazing playing....it's just that this is not celtic, not bluegrass, and not what some folks would sit a few hours through. It's really different. Just be prepared for a different night of music. You might love it, some do, and you might, like me, just say, not my cup of tea. I guess what I'm trying to say here is that I would enjoy it, but wouldn't bring my wife...who doesn't dig this kind of thing...

----------


## Glassweb

> Any word yet on tix to the Bellingham show?


Not yet, but I'm certain you'll be able to get a seat if you show up. Bellingham ain't a big place!

----------


## mandolirius

> Not yet, but I'm certain you'll be able to get a seat if you show up. Bellingham ain't a big place!


Actually I was hoping to get a group of us from Victoria together for a road trip. I'll try giving the venue a call.

----------


## Glassweb

This concert is being held at the YWCA here in Bellingham on Mon. Nov. 29th. Time is not yet set although 7 or 7:30pm seems about right for Bellingham. It will be held in The Grand Ballroom which is supposed to be quite lovely. It MAY be a tix at the door event as this is not a big, formal event. When more info is available it will most definitely be added to this thread.

----------


## Willieee

Tickets for Seattle show are at

http://www.chabaduw.org/templates/ar...it-Concert.htm

It is a benefit for Chabad at University of Washington.   Info is on the above site re what Chabad is.  Show is $54, which includes hors d'oeuvres and desserts.  I don't have any affiliation with this organization or any financial interest; I just looked into this and am passing the info on to the mando cafe community.  (I mention this in case folks are saying, "$54!?! Holy Potatoes!  What is Chabad at UW?" etc.  I suspect it is pricey because it's a benefit.)

----------


## ChabadUW

Hi! It is my honor to have been the impetus for Andy coming out to the PacNW, and we certainly hope to do it again in the future. We're holding the Seattle concert as a benefit to our Jewish student organization at UW. You're all welcome to come, and here are the details: $54 a ticket (it's a small venue, so it'll be nice and intimate) - including hors d'oeuvres and desserts. There will be a cash bar on the lower level of the split level room (Andy will be performing upstairs). Doors open at 7:00; we'll have a brief presentation from 7:45-8:10, and Andy will be on immediately after that. Prior to the presentation, you will be able to meet Andy and the other 2/3 of his trio - Larry Eagle (drums and percussion) and Jim Whitney (bass).

Statman will certainly be playing mandolin - when we spoke, we decided we'd go half/half (there are klezmer and jazz fans of his coming, as well). I also introduced him to some new material - tunes hundreds of years old that have never been interpreted before - which he loved, and will quite possibly present for the first time at this concert.

Statman will also be giving a Master’s Class at the University of Washington's School of Music, sponsored by the Ethnomusicology Department, and cosponsored by Jewish Studies, Jazz and Music Education Departments. That class will be open to the public, and will take place in the Music Building, Room 213, on Tues. Nov. 30, from 12:30-1:20 PM. (The focus there will be on Klezmer, so I don't know if Andy is planning on pulling out his mandolin for that.)

I tried to get Dusty Strings to do a separate Master's Class in mandolin, but they said 6-7 weeks in advance wasn't enough notice.

I will do my best to find out the information on the Portland concert (Nov. 28), and post that today.

----------


## mrmando

Wassamatta with Dusty Strings, I wonder? 

I'll see if I can get Seattle Mandolin Orchestra to host a mandolin master class. When would Andy be available to teach it? Please send me a PM.

----------


## Pete Martin

I teach at Dusty Strings and know their workshop rooms are usually occupied on weekends with workshops.  My bet is they would love to have AS, but probably had the rooms filled up already.  Workshops rooms are usually reserved by teachers 3 or more months in advance.

----------


## ChabadUW

MrMando, I got your message, but I can't respond to you, because I'm getting a message that your PM is too full. Andy will be coming through town on Monday, and I can ask him if he's willing to stop in on his way to Bellingham. Otherwise, we'd have to schedule something around his Master Class at the UW. If you think we can get a decent crowd, we can talk to Andy and see what he says.

----------


## Jim Nollman

Anybody know yet, if the Bellingham concert will also be $54 a ticket?

----------


## ChabadUW

Bellingham will certainly be cheaper, as it's not a benefit - just a local show.

----------


## Glassweb

Bellingham show will be $15 dollars per ticket... Purchased AT THE DOOR of the YWCA. Concert starts at 7pm. Hope to meet a lot of Cafe folks there. The Bellingham show is on MONDAY, November 29th.

----------


## SternART

> Didn't know Buell played with Monk....
> Interesting, but not surprising...
> 
> Buell _did_ tell me stories about how, when he was a youth, used to sit on the stoop outside Monk's flat and listen to him practice....


I know Buell played with Cecil Taylor and Steve Lacy in their bands, and might have been on the same bill as Monk, and Lacey played for awhile with Monk, but I don't think he was ever in his band.  Of course Buell loved Monk's tunes and has recorded a lot of them..........last CD of his I have is "really outside" dissonant stuff, the music of Herbie Nichols, it has Richard Greene on it too.  Since he moved to the NW from LA,  I haven't heard that much about him.

Did you know he was a child prodigy on cello?  They used to get cellos out of museums for him to play.......I have him on a Shubert Trout Quintet, and saw him play Chamber music a few times with Richard Stoltzman....... when he teamed up with Richard Greene for numerous recording projects, it was like the LA wing of New Acoustic music.....as mentioned above there were records with Andy Statman, I love all the Buellgrass stuff.....I think it also provided a great format for Statman to shine.

Years later he played in Richard Greene's "Grass is Greener" BG band with Butch Baldassari.....and all this time he was a HUGE session player in LA.........like a first call bass player for records, movies, commercials, you name it, he was on everything.  The London Symphony would even have him fly in to play bass for some recordings.  He was like the Edgar Meyer of his generation, played bluegrass, jazz, classical, anything......and all at a very high level.......I met Buell through Grisman, as he was also on one of my favorite DGQ albums "Hot Dawg".  

Buell Neidlinger is the real deal, a brilliant musician, I consider him one of the pillars of New Acoustic music. He is a very interesting fella, really a brilliant man, well versed on many topics. I spent some quality time with him back in the day, and learned a lot from him......visited him in LA & he came by my studio several times when he was up in the Bay Area.  I've lost track of him........last I heard was years ago when he moved to an island in the Pacific NW........and I heard about some gigs with the likes of Bill Frisell and maybe Darol Anger....but he has been scarce.....anyone out there know more?  Maybe he'll show up at one of Andy's gigs!

----------


## Glassweb

Great post Art... He lives up here but I never see him gigging anywhere...

----------


## DSDarr

> Great post Art... He lives up here but I never see him gigging anywhere...


I saw him a number of years ago in Seattle (at MOHAI) playing with Danny Barnes, Bill Frisell, Darol Anger, and Robert Bowlin. That was a great show by the way.

-David

----------


## Spruce

> Buell Neidlinger is the real deal, a brilliant musician, I consider him one of the pillars of New Acoustic music. He is a very interesting fella, really a brilliant man, well versed on many topics.


Buell lives over in Coupeville, but I haven't seen him in 5 years or so...

I learned _so-ooo much_ from Buell about how to record a stand-up bass...
Unlike a lot of studio cats, he seemed to remember _everything_ about how his bass was mic'd for sessions, and is very opinionated as to how it should be done...

I went home and tried some of the techniques, and sure enough, was able to get some great sounds on an instrument that I've always had a hard time recording.....

----------


## James P

My wife did a cello neck graft and fingerboard for Buell just last month.  Said Buell was one of the most charming conversationalists she'd ever had opportunity to converse with.  I think she said he's playing in a BG band with his wife who also plays bass.

----------


## Christian McKee

> I learned _so-ooo much_ from Buell about how to record a stand-up bass...
> Unlike a lot of studio cats, he seemed to remember _everything_ about how his bass was mic'd for sessions, and is very opinionated as to how it should be done...
> 
> I went home and tried some of the techniques, and sure enough, was able to get some great sounds on an instrument that I've always had a hard time recording.....


Any you care to share?  I still get my best results with a dynamic (usually an Audix i5) nestled in foam underneath the tailpiece, pointing up towards the strings.  I've gotten some nice sounds from large diaphragm condensers a foot or two away, but this is much harder for me to manage in the spaces I have available.  If I had a dedicated, nice sounding tracking room I'd probably do that more often.  

Christian

----------


## Spruce

> Any you care to share?


Buell told stories of engineers placing U67s in front of the bass, and using a credit card to distance it from the floor a couple millimeters...
Haven't tried that one....

But he _loved_ the RCA 44BX, aimed at the bridge....
And so do I....

----------


## Jim Nollman

As i mentioned previously, there's a reference of Buell playing bass with Monk in the 3 inch thick Monk biography published last year. It's a great read, perhaps especially for those who feel their own  music is under-appreciated. 2/3 of Monk's life exemplifies the myth of the starving artist.

I was also having problems recording acoustic bass. Especially bowed bass. recently I've been working a lot with a local guy who has very good bowing technique and uses a bass transducer built into his bridge. Simply plugging him into the board has given me the best bass tone I've ever recorded. If anybody's interested, I can find out what kind of transducer + onboard preamp he uses. The guys bass looks like it was run through an airplane propeller and then pasted back together again. He tells me  it is +150 years old. Great sounding instrument.

----------


## Pete Martin

> But he _loved_ the RCA 44BX, aimed at the bridge....
> And so do I....


Of course a 44BX aimed at almost anything is the answer

----------


## Spruce

Ain't _that_ the truth....

44BX + Altec 1567A mic pre = the voice of god....   :Disbelief:

----------


## Jim Nollman

where do you guys find this kind of 70 year old microphone? Or maybe a better question, with 70 years of microphone antiques, who has the time to test all the possibilities and find the best one? Thanks for the new direction. I'm going to have to look into this a little more seriously. 

Also, assuming no one here minds me swiping this thread for just a few short days...Spruce and Pete, please tell me a few other mics and preamps I ought to be looking at  to attain breathtaking  sound. One restriction. Nothing over $1000.

Or more specifically, What do you guys use for recording mandolin? I have been happy using a Blue baby bottle. And if I have only one mic preamp in my system, what would you choose? Again, nothing over $1000.

if anyone objects to me bending this thread, i am happy to start a new thread. having said that, Andy's concert is still on all our minds.

----------


## Spruce

> where do you guys find this kind of 70 year old microphone? Or maybe a better question, with 70 years of microphone antiques, who has the time to test all the possibilities and find the best one?


The best way to go is to buy a busted one, and have it rebuilt by one of the heavyweight mic re-ribboners....
You _used_ to be able to buy busted ribbons on E%$y at a discount, then have 'em rebuilt....
But now there are _plenty_ of folks doing re-ribboning, so that doesn't happen anymore...

I missed the holy grail RCA44 by 5 minutes a few months ago at the Long Beach Antique Market....
I walked up, and a guy was shelling down piles of 20s--adding up to a grand--for a _mint_ chrome 44 still new in the box...
I had the 1K in my pocket, too, and it _still_ hurts....   :Crying: 

Will try to make it over for Andy's gig.....

----------


## Pete Martin

> I missed the holy grail RCA44 by 5 minutes a few months ago at the Long Beach Antique Market....
> I walked up, and a guy was shelling down piles of 20s--adding up to a grand--for a _mint_ chrome 44 still new in the box...
> I had the 1K in my pocket, too, and it _still_ hurts....


Makes my pocket hurt as well.  I don't own a 44, but will change that soon, a BX if possible.

My favorite single mic-mando combination I use now is the Royer SF12 and the AEA TRP preamp.  Pretty magical combination, but a bit pricey.  The other favorite combo I've heard is a friends 44BX through the TRP.  Tried it through my Altec 1566A and while it had a great vintage vibe (very usable sound), was much cleaner and richer through the TRP.

I've also been using the SF12 and a Chmaleon Labs TS1 (thru a John Hardy M1 pre) in omni.  Put them about 1/4" away from each other.  Dial in a little bit of highs through the TS1 in the mix to add some air to the ribbon.  Works very well.

The TS1 is a small diaphram tube condenser that sounds a lot like a KM84 to me, with a bit more high end.  

I own several AEA and Royer ribbons.  I like them all, but will probably sell a few off a couple to get a 44BX.

----------


## SternART

> My wife did a cello neck graft and fingerboard for Buell just last month.  Said Buell was one of the most charming conversationalists she'd ever had opportunity to converse with.  I think she said he's playing in a BG band with his wife who also plays bass.


Now that is the most recent Buell sighting I've heard........yes his wife was a bass student of his........and your wife is right, he is indeed an interesting conversationalist.

----------


## Glassweb

Back on subject here... here's the poster for Andy's Bellingham show...

----------


## SternART

I like that "Brooklyn to Bellingham"   Wish I could be there!

----------


## Glassweb

> I like that "Brooklyn to Bellingham"   Wish I could be there!


C'mon up Art... TACO LOBO!

----------


## SternART

TACO LOBO! The local Kosher restaurant, eh?

----------


## Glassweb

> TACO LOBO! The local Kosher restaurant, eh?


OY! Art... you meshuga you!

----------


## tango_grass

I'm really hoping to sit in on that Klezmer class at UW. Too good an opportunity to pass up.  Parking will be fun though....

----------


## Jim Nollman

Before I starting telling lots of interested folks here on San Juan Island about this concert, maybe someone involved can help me decide if that is really a good idea. Murphy's law makes me strongly resist spreading the word here, only because tickets can't be reserved or even bought in advance. It's a ferry boat ride for us, and recently the ferries have emphatically not been running on schedule. Today, in a snowstorm, they didn't run at  all. If we attend the concert,  we'll have to spend the night in Bellingham or nearby. It's a real issue, because we Islanders might show up at the last minute (only because of the funky ferry schedule) and find the concert has been sold out.

Glassweb, what's your own sense of it? How many seats does this venue have? How's the response been so far?

----------


## Spruce

> Glassweb, what's your own sense of it? How many seats does this venue have? How's the response been so far?


...and inquiring minds want to know if there will be a PA?
Apparently there have been a few concerts at the venue without sound reinforcement, and it was an issue....

----------


## ChabadUW

While I do not want to distract anyone who is planning on attending the Bellingham concert, I do have 10 tickets available for the Seattle concert at $25 each. First come, first serve. Email me privately at chabaduw@earthlink.net.

----------


## Glassweb

Hi all... Given the size of the Grand Ballroom at the YWCA here in B'ham I can assure you that you will have no trouble getting a seat. The publicity has not been handled as well as hoped so I dont see any problems at all in getting a seat. There WILL be a PA at the show at Andy's request.

----------


## ChabadUW

Here's a write-up on the Seattle concert, with some interesting info, from the local Jewish paper, the JT News - http://www.jtnews.net/index.php?/news/item/8092/C48/

----------


## ChabadUW

BTW, I still have a few of those $25 tickets left. Contact me ASAP if you'd like to grab a pair. chabaduw@earthlink.net.

----------


## Christian McKee

Last night's Portland show was terrific.  Roughly 50/50 clarinet and mandolin, the clarinet material being pretty klezmery, and the mandolin material being pretty bluegrassy.  Aside from the fact that the sanctuary wasn't the most ideal sonic space for a drum kit, I didn't find a single thing to dislike, it was a night of top shelf music.

Christian

----------


## Tim C.

I agree with Christian - an excellent show by a world-class ensemble.  What a treat to hear Andy play the clarinet - amazing tone and yiddish stylistics.  And so cool to see the same deep musical soul pour out of two really different instruments.  After a while, it stopped being either klezmer or bluegrass and it became simply great music.  Thanks for coming out to the NW, guys!

----------


## Christian McKee

Tim, did you catch the name of the first mandolin tune he played last night, a slower one?  Beautiful head, nice bass solo, and then he exploded the harmonies in the first three beats of his solo.  I'd like to hear more of that tune...

Christian

----------


## Tim C.

Not sure, I loved it though - a real simple little tune in G, possibly a waltz? - any help out there?

----------


## Glassweb

> Not sure, I loved it though - a real simple little tune in G, possibly a waltz? - any help out there?


probably was Sensitive Waltz or a new tune called Anthem (not a waltz). anyway, Andy and the boys took Bellingham by storm last night. played to a standing room only crowd that was treated to the Trio's brilliant improvisations on Andy's original music as well as trad and non-trad mandolin music. about half and half between clarinet and mandolin, with the mandolin set taking the crowd to another planet. Andy's right hand is unequalled... moving at speeds to where it resembled a hummingbird's wing. completely redefining the mandolin's fingerboard, Andy's Kimble F5 really held up to questioning during Statman's otherworldly mandolinistic assaults. i hope those who missed the Bellingham show will somehow make it to the Seattle gig tonight... not to be missed! two standing ovations... the lads were truly moved by the fantastic Bellingham crowd... much respect and thanks to all who attended and again, many thanks to David and Grace Phalen, Flip Breskin and the folks at the YWCA for allowing us to use their beautiful Grand Ballroom for the show!

----------


## SternART

Sounds great!

----------


## Mike Black

The Fretboard Journal just posted this picture of Andy on Facebook today.





Andy Statman with his Kimble F-5. The Gibson Gibson A2Z he played forever (and that was in our Statman feature back in issue two) has been retired. That's okay...this thing sounds great.

----------


## Mike Black

The Fretboard Journal also just did an interview with Andy Statman. They'll be turning it into a podcast very soon.

----------


## mrmando

Fantastic Seattle show. My only regret is that I had to leave early. I will probably need to swing back by the venue tomorrow, because I think I left my jaw on the floor there!

----------


## SternART

Pretty funny Martin!  :Laughing: 
But I know what you mean........Statman definitely can do that to you!

----------


## ChabadUW

The Seattle concert has been posted on Youtube - http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...FDACC42D6E8AB5. Comments? :-)

----------


## SternART

This is FABULOUS!!!  Thanks to those that made it available!

----------


## ChabadUW

A pleasure. And feel free to pass it around.

----------


## djweiss

I second Art's post...thanks for the great video (and audio!).

----------


## mrmando

Rabbi Elie was a fantastic host. I'd like to publicly thank him for the opportunity to attend. It was fascinating to learn about the growth of Chabad, the Jewish student organization that Elie coordinates. 

Most of the people who came seemed to be there primarily to support Chabad and secondarily for the music. It was different in my case, since I knew nothing about Chabad before attending. I am not sure how many other Cafe-denizens or mandolin pickers were there; I did not recognize anyone. 

Although I was something of a fish out of water there, I felt very welcome and thoroughly enjoyed every part of the evening. I picked out the closest seat to where Andy was standing, and he and the boys played an amazing show.

----------


## Rob Fowler

Wow, I can't wait to watch these! Thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## Glassweb

hopefully Larry Eagle will post some footage from the Bellingham show as well...

----------


## ChabadUW

And in fact he did - a really delightful clip, too: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...ACDE548A999E80

----------


## Glassweb

such a night!

----------

